# kitten just home



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

been home for about 30 mins shes not as scared as simba was when i get him. on the simba side hes very intrested in the cage but hissing at the kitten shes not at all bothered about it ( i think i know whos going to be boss)


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

aww shes gorgeous and very brave


----------



## Kathryn1 (Jan 30, 2009)

Aww how gorgeous is she, i hope they get on ok


----------



## vickie1985 (Feb 18, 2009)

awwwwwww how cute!! i love it when they stick their tongues out! lol


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

All is going well I separated them for a few hours to let them both sleep cause simba kept pestering her (not aggressive just kept wanting to sniff her) when I got her up from her sleep and put her on her bed by the heater she had a play and then curled up for another sleep. This is simba guarding her.






:thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Awww, that's so sweet!


----------



## Tillski (Jan 8, 2009)

Looks like she's settling in well and also looking good on the Simba front, he seems very accepting so far doesn't he! That's great news. She's lovely too, lovely colour.


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh cute! What a lovley little tortie :001_wub: I love the picture of her meeting Simba through the cage  and with her little tongue out:001_tongue:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Very pretty kitten, lovely markings like her big bro.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2009)

aaw she is so cute  have you decided on a name yet??


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi,

She is so gorgeous, they both are. Her colour is wonderful. It looks very promising for her and Simba being best mates very soon. They will be chasing each other all over the house by the end of the week lol.

Thanks for sharing the pics.

Izzie


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

question here? simbas alittle too intested i think he's trying to play but is scaring the kitten he keeps pining her she wont fight back i'm sure he just needs a swipe or two to make him leave her apeace but she does not fight back and i end up shouting at simba to get im off.
any idea apart from water i've tryed that it works but i don't want simba so hate me either


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Awww they are both adorable. :001_tt1:


----------



## LadyRedLainey (Apr 7, 2009)

awwww really cute!


----------



## joote (Dec 11, 2008)

lovely little kitty!


----------



## mellowyellow (Mar 5, 2009)

On a nice note I think they are finally getting on they are both asleep on top of the sofa Nala tried to snuggle up to Simba for a cuddle (Im so jealous she will not cuddle with me yet) that was too much for Simba though he moved away from her. :biggrin:
Of course just to prove me wrong they have now both got down Nalas sitting batting at a toy on elastic that hangs off the climber and trying to attack my uniform that is hanging up drying I think she knows:frown2: (Simba figured out a long time ago if mummys got that on she goes out for 12 hours).
Simbas just lying watching her trying to act all grown up (Ive noticed he does that a lot he will not play if shes watching).


----------

